
Warning: Pokemon GO Is a Death Sentence If You Are a Black Man - eamann
https://medium.com/mobile-lifestyle/warning-pokemon-go-is-a-death-sentence-if-you-are-a-black-man-acacb4bdae7f#.vbe27ytlo
======
smt88
There is a good point made here (that black people are unwelcome in many
desirable spaces and that Pokemon GO makes people behave oddly).

The title is clickbait, though. It should be something like, "Pokemon GO could
get a black man killed".

~~~
ethbro
I think it's a decent illustration of the fact that chilling effects of racial
profiling are even more omnipresent that outright profiling.

As a white male, there aren't many situations where I have to think "How are
people going to perceive my being in this public space?"

And that's absolutely unjust.

